# Teneo Hibernate & JPA



## lumo (29. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein kleines beispiel zusammengebastelt mit dem ich ein EMF ecore modell in eine H2 datenbank persistiere.
klappt so weit (auch mit Criteria-queries)
jetzt möchte ich aber noch JPA drauf laufen lassen...

dazu habe ich mir eine persistence.xml erstellt.
[XML]<persistence xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence"
    version="1.0">

    <persistence-unit name="Licensing"
        transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL">

        <provider>org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence</provider>
        <class>lumo.licensing</class>
        <class>???</class>
        <properties>
           <property name="hibernate.connection.url" value="jdbc:h2:/Licensing" />
            <property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect"></property>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class" value="org.h2.Driver" />
            <property name="hibernate.connection.password" value="sa" />
            <property name="hibernate.connection.username" value="" />
        </properties>
    </persistence-unit>
</persistence>[/XML]
und hier mein java code:

```
System.out.println("query using EntityManagerFactory:");
		EntityManagerFactory emf = Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory("Licensing");
		EntityManager em = emf.createEntityManager();
		CriteriaBuilder qb = em.getCriteriaBuilder();
		CriteriaQuery<LicenseImpl> cq = qb.createQuery(LicenseImpl.class);
		Root<LicenseImpl> dblic = cq.from(LicenseImpl.class);
```

habe das selbe auch mit dem interface probiert (die persistence.xml natürlich dann angepasst...

```
EntityManagerFactory emf = Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory("Licensing");
		EntityManager em = emf.createEntityManager();
		CriteriaBuilder qb = em.getCriteriaBuilder();
		CriteriaQuery<License> cq = qb.createQuery(License.class);
		Root<License> dblic = cq.from(License.class); //exception raises here...
```
in beiden fällen schreibt er mir dass es kein entity ist...
weiss jemand warum/was ich falsch mache.

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mrz 2012)

LicenseImpl taucht nirgendwo in der Konfiguration auf, 
ein ganzes package zu mappen dürfte kaum klappen oder funktioniert das woanders?

gib ruhig 
<class>lumo.licensing.LicenseImpl</class>
und was immer nötig ist einzeln an,
soviel sollte eine gemappte Klasse dir wert sein


----------



## lumo (29. Mrz 2012)

Ich habe wohl beim editieren nen fehler gemacht...
Ich hatte bei den interfaces natürlich
<class>lumo.licensing.License</class>

Und bei den impl
<class>lumo.licensing.impl.LicenseImpl</class>

Klappt aber dennoch nicht


----------



## lumo (30. Mrz 2012)

hier noch einmal sauber, was ich versucht habe (wies bei mir gerade aussieht)

also bei den impl's hab ich das gemacht
[XML]<persistence xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence"
    version="1.0">
    <persistence-unit name="Licensing"
        transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL">
        <provider>org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence</provider>
        <class>lumo.licensing.impl.CustomerImpl</class>
        <class>lumo.licensing.impl.LicenseImpl</class>
        <properties>
           <property name="hibernate.connection.url" value="jdbc:h2:/Licensing" />
            <property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.H2Dialect"></property>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class" value="org.h2.Driver" />
            <property name="hibernate.connection.password" value="sa" />
            <property name="hibernate.connection.username" value="" />
        </properties>
    </persistence-unit>
</persistence>[/XML]
der passende java-code nochmal

```
EntityManagerFactory emf = Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory("Licensing");
		EntityManager em = emf.createEntityManager();
		CriteriaBuilder qb = em.getCriteriaBuilder();
		CriteriaQuery<LicenseImpl> cq = qb.createQuery(LicenseImpl.class);
		Root<LicenseImpl> dblic = cq.from(LicenseImpl.class); // exception here
```



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Not an entity: class lumo.licensing.impl.LicenseImpl
> at org.hibernate.ejb.metamodel.MetamodelImpl.entity(MetamodelImpl.java:160)
> at org.hibernate.ejb.criteria.QueryStructure.from(QueryStructure.java:138)
> at org.hibernate.ejb.criteria.CriteriaQueryImpl.from(CriteriaQueryImpl.java:179)
> ...


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mrz 2012)

die Klassen LicenseImpl & Co. haben auch Annotations?
ich fische nur im Trüben, mehr als Standardhinweise kann ich hier glaube ich nicht geben,
persönlich verwende ich gar hibernate.cfg.xml, da sieht das alles bisschen anders aus

hast du Standard-Tutorials mit Beispiel-Klassen + Beispiel-Konfiguration ausprobiert?
keine Ahnung, grob gesucht z.B.
JPA 2.0 with EclipseLink - Tutorial
was vielleicht mit EclipseLink andere Schwierigkeiten bringt,
wenn die gehen, dann sollte es ja nur eine Frage der Anpassung sein

'IllegalArgumentException: Not an entity:' kann man schließlich auch gut in Suchmaschinen eingeben,
die ersten Links schienen mir nicht sehr ergiebig, aber du hast sicherlich mehr Motivation für längere Suchen,
soweit von mir


----------



## lumo (30. Mrz 2012)

die längere suche in suchmaschinen hab ich schon hinter mir.
ich verwende hibernate da eclipselink händisch configuriert werden muss.
für hibernate kann die xml durch teneo generiert werden...
annotations gibts also keine nur:

interfaces
klassen
und die generierte xml


----------



## maki (30. Mrz 2012)

> ich verwende hibernate da eclipselink händisch configuriert werden muss.


Hä?



> für hibernate kann die xml durch teneo generiert werden...


.. und für EclipseLink auch...

In der Teneo FAQ gibt es ja einen Eintrag zu diesem Problem: Teneo/Hibernate/FAQ - Eclipsepedia

Darin sind zwei Links:
Eclipse Community Forums: EMF  [Teneo] Mapping Exception Unknown Entity
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=241537

Ist das dein Problem oder hast du ein anderes?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mrz 2012)

zu 'Teneo' kann ich ja noch weniger sagen, nur abschließend von mir: ich kenne Hibernate nur mit Annotations,
bzw. habe die letzten 10 Jahre nichts anderes irgendwo gelesen,

wenn du was neues verwendest (vielleicht dir nicht bewußt, falls aber doch: )
dann schreibe das ruhig relativ am Anfang, falls 'EMF ecore modell' nicht schon alles erklärt,
und umso mehr halte dich an funktionierende Tutorials

habe Titel geändert, in der Annahme dass das ein wichtiger Begriff ist


----------



## lumo (30. Mrz 2012)

@maki teneo kann für eclipselink nur die ORM.xml file generieren, nicht die anntotations die's braucht.
für hibernate kann teneo allerdings alles generieren, on the fly - also zur laufzeit.

@slater ich habe hibernate bis jetzt immer mit hbm.xml's gesehen und verwendet...

mein beispiel basiert auf einem laufenden beispiel (QuickStart)
allerdings wird da kein JPA verwendet...

die beiträge sind für fehler beim erstellen der EntityManagerFactory, was bei mir ja klappt... mich schmeissts erst später...


----------



## maki (30. Mrz 2012)

> @maki teneo kann für eclipselink nur die ORM.xml file generieren, nicht die anntotations die's braucht.
> für hibernate kann teneo allerdings alles generieren, on the fly - also zur laufzeit.


Schon klar, aber ob Annotations, oder .hbm.xml im Falle von Hibernate bzw. orm.xml im Falle von EclipseLink, sind ja alle gleichwertig, wobei IMHO die orm.xml bzw. .hbm.xml die meisten Vorteile bringt.



> die beiträge sind für fehler beim erstellen der EntityManagerFactory, was bei mir ja klappt... mich schmeissts erst später...


Dann liegt es wohl an der Namingstrategy, auch dazu gibt es einen FAQ Eintrag.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mrz 2012)

nun, hbm.xml ist wieder was anderes, die verwende ich auch, keine Annotations, habe ich dazugezählt (Mapping als Oberbegriff sicher besser) 
dann poste die doch wenn es die auch gibt neben den Klassen + persistence.xml, sind ja nun nur drei Informationen vorhanden,
dass die falsch sind ist bei automatischer Generierung natürlich eher nicht zu erwarten

auch wenn ich einmal mehr nur allgemein antworten kann und mich schon selber nerve  gebe ich noch zu bedenken,
dass ich persönlich zumindest bei Vorhandensein von hbm.xml-Datei pro Klasse auch diese hbm.xml-Dateien in der Konfiguration 
angeben würde, 
denn darin stehen die Klassen, die kann Hibernate dann im ClassPath finden,
andersrum nur die Klassen anzugeben und wer weiß wo hbm.xml-Dateien zu finden wäre eine gewisse Herausforderung in meinen Augen,

wie man das zu konfigurieren hat/ hätte, kann ich jetzt nicht im Detail für persistence.xml sagen, 
einmal mehr ist ja meine Rede, dass du entweder ein Tutorial finden musst nachdem du dich richten kannst, oder ..

ich persönlich verwende keine persistence.xml, sondern hibernate.cfg.xml, darin steht dann
<mapping resource="de/../package/Xy.hbm.xml" />


die Fehlermeldung passt in meinen Augen sehr gut dazu, dass Hibernate schlicht nichts von den Mapping-Dateien weiß
-> nicht gemappte Klassen


----------



## lumo (30. Mrz 2012)

ich denke ich schreibe zu verwirrend.

in meinen bisherigen projekten hatte ich immer den code (interface und impl) selbst geschrieben und dann hbm.xml händisch erstellt und auch die hibernate.cfg.xml

jetzt versuche ich das selbe mit EMF + Teneo + Hibernate (dazu noch JPA für die abfragen)
ich selbst erstelle dazu nur ein ecore modell (definition der klassen)
daraus generiere ich die interfaces und die klassen.
ich habe dann noch nen code, der hibernate konfiguriert - also mittels criteria/session etc kann ich auf alles zugreifen
bis hier her klappt alles!

jetzt würde ich das ganze aber noch gerene per JPA angreifen, dazu habe ich selbst eine persistence.xml erstellt und den code hier der mir dann die exception wirft.

die generierte xml in eine xml zu speichern damit das dann JPA verwenden kann wäre natürlich kein problem, wenn das mein problem lösen würde.

ich hoffe dass das licht uns dunkel gebracht hat und ihr mir licht für mein probem schenken könnt


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mrz 2012)

persistence.xml gehört zu JPA, hmm, ok da muss ich wohl selber dazulernen und konnte dann bisher etwas am Thema vorbei reden,

du verwendest also hbm.xml, hast du jemals irgendwo ein funktionierendes JPA-Programm mit hbm.xml gesehen?
einmal mehr von mir der Hinweis auf Tutorials, aber kann nie falsch sein, gibt z.B. Suchergebnisse a la

spring - Can .hbm files be used in a JPA application with Hibernate as JPA provider? - Stack Overflow
Convert Hibernate hbm.xml file (or existing database) to JPA annotated classes (Object Relational Mapping forum at JavaRanch)
#93 (Example for migrating from *.hbm.xml to JPA) ? OME
Switching from Hibernate mapping files to JPA : Pure Danger Tech

https://forum.hibernate.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=971639&view=previous
sogar mit 'IllegalArgumentException: Unknown entity', könnte genau das Thema sein, auch wenn nicht viel an Lösung drinsteht

da du bisher noch nichts dazu geschrieben hast, probiere doch mal 
<mapping resource .. 
in persistence.xml ?
bzw. mit <mapping-file>


in  persistence.xml-Links wie
Configuring the persistence.xml File
sehe ich aber eher nur Einträge wie
<mapping-file>order1.xml</mapping-file>
ohne Erklärung was order1.xml sein mag

erstaunlich wie versteckt das ist, wie z.B. ein Link
java - Tutorial on JPA mapping file - Stack Overflow
zu praktisch nichts führt

hier nun endlich ein Link
DataNucleus Access Platform - JPA Tutorial
dort sieht orm.xml allerdings überhaupt nicht nach hbm.xml aus..

ich wüßte nicht ob es geht, dein Such-Ziel sollte nun in meinen Augen 'geht hbm.xml mit JPA?' sein
oder umstellen


----------



## Gast2 (30. Mrz 2012)

Texo wäre für dich auch noch eine Möglichkeit...
Hat bei mir damals auf jeden Fall besser als Teneo funktioniert und wurde mir auch von dem Entwickler empfohlen...
Texo - Eclipsepedia
Martin Taal's Blog

Martin wollte vor über einem Jahr auch eine JSON unterstützung dafür schreiben und Konverter um von den Pojos zum EMFModel und wieder zurück konvertieren kann quasi DTO's. Ob es dazu kam keine Ahnung.


----------



## lumo (3. Apr 2012)

bin noch nicht dazu gekommen mir texo genauer anzusehen, scheint aber besser zu passen als teneo
so weit ich das schnell gelesen habe kann ich dann per JPA auf die datenbank zugreifen.

brauchts dazu noch eclipselink, oder ist das optional (wenn ich kein jpa verwende?)


----------



## Gast2 (3. Apr 2012)

jpa ist nur die schnittstelle du brauchst natürlich noch eine referenz implementierung hibernate oder eclipselink etc...
Ist wie bei OSGi da hast du auch noch eine spezielle Implementierung dahinterliegen in deinem Fall Equinox.

Ich rate dir zu EclipseLink passt besser mit OSGi zusammen und gibt es glaub schon als OSGi Bundle...


----------

